# Ipod or similar...advice please



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll put my hands up staright away and admit almost total ignorance on ipods and similar pieces of kit...and there's more ignorance to come!

Having done a little ferreting around I "think" an ipod maybe for me. So, in your usual helpful way, please point me in the right direction 

A 20Gb ipod seems to hold more than an adequate supply of music - so here are my questions;

*Ipod or one of its competitors? Is an ipod as much a fashion statement as it is an mp3 player, are there better alternatives out there?

*How easy it to download music and transfer my CD's to the ipod? Remember I'm a little challenged when it comes to computer related activities!

* Is there much of a quality loss when changing normal music into a mp3 format. This is quite important to me having just spent a small fortune on upgrading the music in my car, I really don't want to negate the upgrade by using a significantly poorer source of material.

* While I understand that MP3 is a compressed form of music, can the music be transferred "less compressed" to improve the quality? (I know I'll lose some capacity on the ipod)

I've been told that I need one of these to run the ipod through the the cars head unit: http://www.caraudioplus.co.uk/pp/iPod_- ... apter.html
Yet other sources have said that I don't :? Any thoughts?

Is there anything else I should consider...do I need any additional software, cables to connect to the lappy etc etc

As always, your help will be much appreciated  
(Broadband and wireless to come soon  )

Jackie x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

May I suggest an iRiver - far superior to the iPOD and does not have to use iTunes either.

Many...many....many people (put on Chief from Polica Academy voice) will instantly say iPOD - but let them. As you said the iPOD is a fashion statement - does not mean it's any good - just look at flares and Burberry.

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/labs/128/mp3-pla ... ducts.html

Easy to download music in MP3 format and transfer - a player is only an additional storage unit - like a HD or CD

Converting music - as long as you convert intoa decent format and bitrate you will never tell the difference from original cd - and it's so easy too - drag and drop and forget in most cases.

Broadband is a must for music download - wireless is not important - but of course a good wireless router is a must too ) <cough> kCorp. <cough>


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I disagree totally.

Ipods have not just sold so well because they are a fashion statement.

I have a B&O MP3 player and that is a fashion statement - not easy to use so I got an Ipod. The Ipod is *very* user friendly.

I use Macs so itunes is not a problem for me. Some people who use PCs don't like itunes.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sim said:


> I disagree totally.
> 
> Ipods have not just sold so well because they are a fashion statement.
> 
> ...


IPods were cleverly marketed - IPods sold themselves as the be all and end all of mp3 players - but it ain't the case. IPods are ok - but like everything in this World they have their faults - and are not the best out there. You do get better!!

But they have been bought by the masses so they can say - "oooo I've got an Ipod" ..... to compare ..... they are almost like the ......car World...ach NM,


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Basically - Jackie - If you want an Ipod get one - it plays mp3s and you can put your own music on it.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Can't comment on others, but the iPod (any variant) is VERY easy to use and to download music onto, and I'm a complete computer numptie. iTunes works just as well on a PC as a Mac, and is just drag and drop simplicity to transfer your own CD's on to it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go for the iPod - still sounds better than the competition. Go for at least 192k AAC when ripping - will sound fine in the car even with your upgraded system. I'm very impressed with mine - and its great for music at work and when away from my home Hi-Fi. Very easy to use as well - iTunes is a great way to organise your music. It also supports podcasting in one complete package so sorts all that for me too.

James.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hi Jackie,

If there is an Apple Shop near you, why don't you go in and ask for a demo etc.

Alternatively, do you have a John Lewis store in Dundee? The Glasgow store has a fairly comprehensive range of MP3 players, including all types of iPods, in store. I was in only a couple of weeks ago and was impressed with the range they have.

Certainly, if I were looking for an MP3 player, John Lewis would be my first 'port of call'.

Good luck.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

All food for thought!

Simplicity has to be top of the list, if it gets too complicated I'll be totally lost  
The "fashion statement" wasn't a phrase coined by me! I'd asked similar questions on another forum and the ipod was regarded with disdain.

If I were to choose another type of player, would there be problems connecting it up to the cars music system?
The Denison i-link seems to offer a neat solution and I can use the cars head unit to control the ipod but not any other make of mp3 player?

Silver Surfer...nice idea. A day of shopping in Glasgow :lol: 
Just suggested that to Dave - he's scurried off looking for a rusty razor blade muttering something about his wrists 

Thanks again to all for your help 

Jackie x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The iPod just works - like all Apple stuff. You'll probably find disdain from the Nerdy computer types who think a device is only good if you have to p*ss around with the device for hours on end to make it work :roll:

As for connecting kits - as the iPod is so popular, connecting kits are easy to find as a lot of manufacturers are providing iPod connectivity on their headunits. Dension ICE link for OEM units. Do you have a Sony or Becker HU ?

James.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> The iPod just works - like all Apple stuff. You'll probably find disdain from the Nerdy computer types who think a device is only good if you have to p*ss around with the device for hours on end to make it work Rolling Eyes


That's just not constructive - Apple and PCs have nothing to do with this on a MP3 player level.

Dave - just buy Jackie whatever she wants :wink: A solution on here where oppinions are so divided will never be found. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've just come back from shopping with a 60gb iPod photo for Lisa 

We'll be taking it to Barcelona tomorrow, then probably installing a Denison kit in her car, and she's after the BOSE speakers / dock for her kitchen. Even listening in a large shop, the sound quality is excellent.

Personally, the iPod is the choice - almost by default. Regardless of whether it is absolutely the best music quality / styling / battery life, the sheer amount of iPod specific accessories (eg the Denison Ice Link, BOSE dock) mean that it is the way forward if you want anything other than a plain MP3 player to put in your pocket.

The fact that I can buy (and have done!) a Â£19 camera adaptor meaning I can plug my Digital Camera straight in and copy the photos directly (on holiday, no PC needed!) is an extra selling point too.

Who cares that it offers 12 hours battery life!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim, before rushing out to buy the Bose, check out the new Monitor Audio iPod system....


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> she's after the BOSE speakers / dock for her kitchen


My Altec Lansing inMotion speakers are excellent - try them as well. I use them in my study, they've got a remote, and they fold away to use for travelling. The BOSE ones might be in a different league, but they probably cost a lot more as well :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Tim, before rushing out to buy the Bose, check out the new Monitor Audio iPod system....


I did see there was another one on the way. I'm sure I read in a magazine that they wanted to review it but couldn't...

But then I couldn't remember which magazine or which maker!!

Got any links, Clive?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Bin the MP3 for a start - rip in AAC, though James has said 192 i personally only rip at 320 - you can hear the difference.
Ipod + points - masses of aftermarket accessories, simpleton interface and itunes can be operated by even the worst inbred sister kisser.
Longevity - should you go for an Ipod, in time more cars will start to offer Ipod intergration, cant really see the other vendors products doing this.
Reality - you have your ipod 2/3 years down the line - change car, would you really want to transfer all that music over again. Marketed well maybe - but the ipods hear to stay. As for the others..........


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, before rushing out to buy the Bose, check out the new Monitor Audio iPod system....
> ...


http://www.i-deck.com/

(I think that's the esteemed "What Hi-Fi" you're talking about Tim btw).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> though James has said 192 i personally only rip at 320 - you can hear the difference.


Agree Gav - just use 192 if i'm away and want a load more tracks (its pretty listenable) otherwise its 320 for my normal use.

Just going to look up this Monitor Audio system


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks really neat - bet it kicks the Bose into touch on Sound too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Looks really neat - bet it kicks the Bose into touch on Sound too.


I'm sold. I'm also uncertain whether the BOSE supports the photo iPODs.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Looks really neat - bet it kicks the Bose into touch on Sound too.


MA over Bose - and around the same price.
Jampott, Bose should work with the Photo as its a standard interface, didnt have to change any of my bits in the car or at home when i went from 3G grey screen to 4g photo.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Looks really neat - bet it kicks the Bose into touch on Sound too.
> ...


theregister.co.uk reckoned it didn't support it... :?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jampott said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Looks really neat - bet it kicks the Bose into touch on Sound too.
> ...


Seems a little pointless to me. I just bought a phono/jack audio cable for about Â£40 and I plug my iPOD directly into my amp.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Seems a little pointless to me. I just bought a phono/jack audio cable for about Â£40 and I plug my iPOD directly into my amp.


Its a portable solution - looks like an ideal kitchen or bedroom system where you dont want a full size amp and speakers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


It also charges. Furthermore, the i-Deck has USB inputs, so you can (say) connect up your laptop or powerbook to the i-Deck in the kitchen / bedroom and update your iPod without even removing it from the holder...

For Â£40, I wouldn't bother with a cable, but get a WiFi sound bridge that could stream from my desktop PC. They'll interface directly with iTunes (if you want) and are probably much more suited to "lounge" work than a portable player. Costs are coming right down on these...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


Just had a quick look on the faq`s on the webiste, its fine for all 3/G and will even take a shuffle!
Maybe the register got an early version.
http://www.i-deck.com/faqs.asp


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Its a portable solution - looks like an ideal kitchen or bedroom system where you dont want a full size amp and speakers.


The benefits of living in a normal house instead of a castle :wink:

But fair enough, I do have a separate Denon system in the bedroom.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-A2-A3-A4-A6- ... otohosting

Anyone tried one?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

The Bose sound dock does support all 3G ipods but you need an adaptor for 40G and 60G ipods

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/W ... 1.0.1.0.15


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

iPod, record in 320kps for best quality (i use mp4 but that is just a personal preference), Altec Lansing iM3 portable speakers for travel etc, Monster cable link for home/kitchen hi fi, ice link for car, negating need for CD changer (my next car wont have a changer fitted), itunes on desk top - it really is so easy to use as a SW package .

that it is trendy fashion assessory etc, so what? It works, is both flexible and versatile and the quality is good enough.

But i will check out the MA stuff. :idea:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I resisted switching to iPod - I am not an apple fan... although if they cut the price of FCP, or offer a windows migration incentive I would consider it... but I have to say, having given in to the iPod i cant believe how good it is... and iTunes is a breeze... absolutely agree with one of the coments above re: iPod being supportd for years... other wannabe's wont.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Been watching all this closely...opted for the ipod in the end; a 60Gb photo arrived today.
Even managed to get 1 CD track onto the ipod, feeling quite pleased with myself considering my ineptitude with all things computer :roll:

All I need now is the connecting cable to get it to work in the car (which is why I wanted it in the first place)
Now seems that Dension think the "ice link plus" may not work with the cars head unit...it's a Becker but the SatNav part of it may cause problems  
Hopefully it will work.

Now what's all this "ripping" at whatever, MP4, ACC etc?
I really don't want to lose out on sound quality and with 60Gb tp play with space isn't an issue....help, please 

Fashion statement? Rather neat and natty I think 

Jackie x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Been watching all this closely...opted for the ipod in the end; a 60Gb photo arrived today.
> Even managed to get 1 CD track onto the ipod, feeling quite pleased with myself considering my ineptitude with all things computer :roll:
> 
> All I need now is the connecting cable to get it to work in the car (which is why I wanted it in the first place)
> ...


An ICE link should work with any head unit that has a line in - but you should check with Denison first. I presume all is needed is a line in on the head unit.

On Mp4, AAc, MP3 etc, these are all just digital music file formats. Standard CD format is WAV or WMA and these are uncompressed so they are larger in size than high density squashed 160 kps MP3s and the like. 320 kps MP3 is CD quality ie uncompressed. Quantity rather than ultimate quality seems to have become the market driver for portable units, but many like myself would struggle to find 10,000 tunes we actually recall and like. :wink: Therefore we would trade off quantity for higher quality fidelity. On my 40gb ipod I currently have 1700 tunes which takes up 31gb, all carefully chosen and in highest quality format - I use Mp4 at 320 kps. The capacity would increase if I converted all of the songs to MP3 160 kps. The quality would decrease and the music would sound, well more squashed with some of the top notes dulled and vocals more boxy is the best way I can describe.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thank you Gary 

Still not sure about the I-link. 
Apparently the link, together with the ipod, mimics the CD changer. This wil enable me to use the CD changer controls on the head unit to select playlists.
Have spoken to Dension and it depends on who you talk to as to wether it will work or not...one's on its way so I'll find out soon.

Starting to understand all this MP3 / WAV business a little better now - I think!
I assume you can select the quality of the music in "itunes" ie MP4. I have had a quick look around but must be missing it.

A point in the right direction please? 

Jackie x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

edit/preferences/importing - import using <i use apple lossless encoder which gives best quality autoatically, although you can use AAC or MP3 etc and set the bit rate at highest 320 kps or lowest 128kps>

If you download from http://catalog2.allofmp3.com/mcatalog.shtml?volume=1, which is where I filled my ipod - you can spec the download encoded format with practically every format available onto your harddrive for backup and then import folders into itunes at leisure.

Average cost for a 'fat' 320 kps CD is $2, about half price for a 160kps LP. I never buy from itunes.

Have fun.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Great tip - thanks Gary 

Jac x


----------

